# Magging a 30a trinidad



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

Howzit gang!!
Quick question.... Can you guys point me in the right direction to magging my pair of 30a's??
Any info would be greatly appreciated...

Aloha,
Bait tossah


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Hatteras Jacks , Rodanthe NC , for a Knobby. If it can be done..

Out of curiosity why would you want to mag a 30a? I'm not sure why Shimano didn't put a brake system in the A models. Similarly as they did in the gold TN 10,12, and 14s.

Have you thought about Static Magging it first? 
I can instruct you through the process and tell you which magnets to buy. It's a hell of a lot cheaper to do. If you don't like it then you have only lost a few dollars and a little of your time. Easily Reversable too!

I just did an Avet MXL which is just a bit smaller than your 30 and more like the 20a. It Pitches really well and doesn't blow up. I will get around to see how it casts later on


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Bait tossah,

Maybe I can help you out. I have some plate style (4 magnet carrier) assemblies and mono mags. Due to the curvature of your assembly, the mono mag may be your only option. I'm in Kailua.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

Howzit Don B!! Haven't heard from you in awhile...hope all is good...I'll pm you shortly


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Well , Problem Solved !

How are those Shaka Fishing guys doin? 
If you are familiar with them...


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

There are a lot of small groups. I do not try to keep up with all the clubs. Perhaps Bait Tossah may know them.

Don


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Don B said:


> There are a lot of small groups. I do not try to keep up with all the clubs. Perhaps Bait Tossah may know them.
> 
> Don


I think they go by Broddhas On Da Sand or something like that.. They have a bunch of Videos on You tube.. Pretty entertaining and fun..


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

A 14a.......not an easy task.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

Aloha dsurf!!
May I ask, who did this for you?

Mahalo's
Bait tossah


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Bait tossah said:


> Aloha dsurf!!
> May I ask, who did this for you?
> 
> Mahalo's
> Bait tossah


I did....took a couple attempts to get it right.....ordered parts from UK......which are no longer available.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Isn't that a 14 or 16A DSurf


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2016)

Damn....thanks....aloha


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Bait Tossah
Check out Blakdog tackle in the UK. I'm not sure how well a knobby will work on a 30.. They still make them for the 12 and 14 Trinidads. 
As I said you can always static mag it with a good result.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> Bait Tossah
> Check out Blakdog tackle in the UK. I'm not sure how well a knobby will work on a 30.. They still make them for the 12 and 14 Trinidads.
> As I said you can always static mag it with a good result.


Mahalo's Bruh for that info


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> Isn't that a 14 or 16A DSurf


Yep, that's explained in my original post (14A)......mine was all stainless......not so of many of the other versions on the market.... Careful....a unit made for the 14 will not necessarily properly fit the 14A.....


----------

